# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 1980s >  IFBB - ΕΟΣΔ 1ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωταθλημα 1988

## Polyneikos

Ενα ιστορικό αρχείο - βίντεο από το 1ο Πανελλήνιο Πρωταθλημα 1988 της IFBB - ΕΟΣΔ ,της κατηγορίας -90 
Θα δείτε μεγάλους αθλητές ,όπως τον Παύλο Μεντή, τον  Γιάννη Διρβάνη , την πρώτη εμφάνιση του Τζινίδη σε ανδρική κατηγορία,μετά από μια σειρά εμφανίσεων και διακρίσεων ως έφηβο , τον Αλέξη Αλεξίου,τον Γιώργο Καπετανακη, τον Τασο Χασουρα , τπν Καραγκιαβούρη , Γιάννη Ντόκο κτλ





Να ευχαριστήσουμε τον *Καπετανάκη Γιώργο* που μας διέθεσε πολύτιμο προσωπικό αρχείο και τον *Bαγγέλη (vaggan)* που μεσολάβησε για να το παραλαβουμε :03. Thumb up: 

Θα ενσωματωθουν και καποιες φωτογραφίες στο τόπικ με τις υπόλοιπες κατηγορίες,προσεχως ...

----------


## NASSER

Φοβερό αρχείο! Ευχαριστούμε τον κύριο Καπετανάκη και το μέλος vaggan  :03. Clap:

----------


## argyrakis

Φοβεροί αθλητές όλοι τους και είναι μόνο η -90 
  Εγώ αυτό  που βλέπω είναι ότι αυτή την στιγμή δεν υπάρχουν τόσοι αθλητές και σε τέτοιο επίπεδο στην Ελλάδα

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κατηγορία -90
*
Τζινίδης - Μεντής




Τάσος Χασούρας - Γιάννης Ντόκος



Διακρίνονται οι Γιάννης Διρβάνης - Μανώλης Τζινίδης - Μιχάλης Γαυγιωτάκης 





*Κατηγορία +90* 
Σπύρος Κατσουρης - Χρήστος Σαμιώτης- Ηλίας Τριανταφύλλου

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Καταρχην ευχαριστουμε κ παλυ για το φοβερο κ σπανιο βιντεο.
Πραγματικα το επιπεδο σε αυτον τον αγωνα ηταν πολυ υψηλο κ συμφωνω με αυτο που ειπε πριν ο Στρατος :03. Thumb up: .
Συμετειχε κ ο φιλος μου Βασιλης Υφαντοπουλος ,χωρις να μπορεσει να επαναλαβει τον περσινο του θριαμβο στον ιδιο αγωνα.   Ειχε βγει νικητης στην κατηγορια του με 22 συμετοχες παρακαλω!
Σε αυτον τον αγωνα δεν μπορεσε να πιασει ακραια φορμα γιατι ειχε αρωστησει με ιωση λιγο πριν τον αγωνα.
Ειναι ο αθλητης με το μπλε μαγιω ,δεν μπορεσα να διακρινω το νουμερο.
Παντως η κατηγορια με Μεντη ,Διρβανη ,Τζινιδη ,κ τους επομενους 5 6  ,ηταν σκετη φωτια  :08. Evil Fire:

----------


## vaggan

αυτον τον αγωνα οταν μου εδωσε τις κασσετες μεχρι και ογιωργος τον ειχε ξεχασει οτι ηταν στην κατοχη του... επρεπε να του πω λεπτομερειες και  μετα τον θυμηθηκε κατηγορια σφαγειο την περιεγραψε με ασυλληπτο επιπεδο και τεραστια ονοματα τζινιδης μεντης διρβανης κ.α.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ρε κώστα έπαθα πλάκα , σ αυτο τον αγώνα είχα κατεβεί για πρώτη φορα σε πανελλήνιο είχε πάρα πολυ κόσμο και γνωστα ονόματα και δεν είχα ούτε μια φωτο η βίντεο , δείγμα της αναισθησίας μου που ήμουν συγκεντρωμένος μόνο στο στοχο να βγώ όσο καλύτερος μπορούσα με τα φτηνα μέσα που προσπαθούσαμε να χτισουμε μυς και αν έβγαζε κανείς φωτο επειδη την άλλη μερα φεύγαμε απο αθήνα δεν πέρναμε τίποτε και δεν εχω αρχείο παρα μόνο αποκόματα απο περιοδικά 
και πολλες φωτο μου τις έχω δεί πρώτη φορα μέσα απο το φόρουμ 

και είχα παίξει στην βαρια κατηγορία που ήταν η +90 ενω ήμουν ακριβως 90 κιλα και κατι γραμμάρια , για το ύψος μου σημερινό φίτνες και η επόμενη χρονια ήταν που κέρδισα την πρώτη θέση 93 κιλα 

να στε καλα που βρήκατε αυτο το υλικό και ποστάρατε δεν είχα χαμπάρι ότι υπήρχε :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ηλια εισαι αυτος οπως βλεπουμε δεξια του Χρ Σαμιωτη;

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο Ηλίας ειναι τέρμα δεξιά όπως κοιτάμε την φωτό,με το κόκκινο μαγιο...
Αναμεσα στον Σαμιώτη και τον Ηλία,δεν εχω καταλαβει ποιος είναι ...

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κατηγορία -80*

Νικητής ο Τσοπουρίδης, 2ος ο Σαμιώτης Νίκος και 3ος ο Πεφάνης 









Στην φωτογραφία αυτη διακρίνεται αριστερά και ο γνωστός διατροφολόγος που εμφανίζεται σε εκπομπες στην τηλεόραση,Γιώργος Μουλίνος

----------


## vaggan

πολυ καλος ο μουλινος ηξερα οτι ηταν καποτε μποντυμπιλντερ αλλα δεν ειχα δει φωτο του...

----------


## tomaxok

τρομερο ρεπορταζ.φανταστικο επιπεδο.

----------


## Polyneikos

> πολυ καλος ο μουλινος ηξερα οτι ηταν καποτε μποντυμπιλντερ αλλα δεν ειχα δει φωτο του...


Βαγγελη καποιες επόμενες χρονιές ανέβηκε και αλλο,εφτασε να παίζει και στην βαρια κατηγορία (τοτε ηταν η +90) και ειχε παρει καποιες νίκες.. :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κατηγορία -90







Κατηγορία +90











*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Ο Ηλίας ειναι τέρμα δεξιά όπως κοιτάμε την φωτό,με το κόκκινο μαγιο...
> Αναμεσα στον Σαμιώτη και τον Ηλία,δεν εχω καταλαβει ποιος είναι ...


Ναι τωρα τον ειδα ,ειχα λιγο zoom κ δεν εβλεπα τον Ηλια :01. Wink: 

Στην κατηγορια -90 στην φωτο πλαινου στηθους ,νομιζω ο αριστερος οπως βλεπουμε λεγεται παπαδημητριου ,ενας τρομερος τζουνιορ που μεταπηδησε στους ανδρες .  Και ο Μιχ Γαυγιωτακης Μρ Κρητη.  Μηπως ξερουμε τις θεσεις απο 4 κ κατω;
Πραγματικα ολες οι κατηγοριες ,ηταν με πρωτοκλασατα ονοματα της εποχης!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

> *Κατηγορία -90
> *
> 
> 
> *Κατηγορία +90* 
> Σπύρος Κατσουρης - Χρήστος Σαμιώτης- Ηλίας Τριανταφύλλου
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 57067


στη μεση αυτης της φωτο ανάμεσα σε μενα και στον χρήστο σαμιώτη όπου τωρα εδω και χρόνια είναι καλόγερος στο άγιο όρος , είναι ο δημήτρης αλλισανδράτος ενας πολυ καλός αθλητής που κάποιο πρόβλημα υγείας τον είχε αναγκάσει να σταματήσει 

επίσης εκείνη και την επόμενη χρονια κατέβηκε και ο γιώργος μουλίνος ο γνωστος διαιτολόγος και είχαμε πολυ καλές φιλικές σχέσεις και θυμάμε το 89 στην σοφια της βουλγαρίας την επόμενη δηλαδή χρονια ενω εγω ήμουν καταγραμωμένος και έτρωγα φυστικια ωμα με τις χούφτες και προηγουμένως μακαρονάδες με κιμά , σαν διαιτολόγος επιστήμονας με πολλες γνώσεις με έλεγε ηλία δεν κάνεις καλα τι είναι αυτα που τρώς τετοια φόρμα δερμα σαν ζελατινα και πάς να την χαλάσεις και γω τον έλεγα γιώργο εγω δεν χαλάω ούτε 3 μερες σαβούρα να τρώω δεν είναι δυνατόν να χαλάσω μετα απο τοση δίαιτα με μια μερα πρίν τον αγώνα σαβούρα , ενω όλο τον χρόνο τα τρώω αυτα και τιποτε δεν παθαίνω 
και θυμάμε λέω τα μακαρόνια θα με φουλάρουν και ο κιμας με την ΄σαλτσα και το αλάτι θα με φορτώσουν το νερό μεσα στους μυς , τα φυστικια ωμα και ανάλατα έχουν κάλιο αρα βοηθαν στο φορτωμα , εγω νερο τωρα δεν πίνω άρα όλα τα νερα θα μπούν  μεσα στούς μυς και το δερμα θα γινει ζελατινα 

λέει ναι αλλα το λίπος ? λέω το λίπος θα μπεί την δευτέρα ο αγώνας είναι αύριο κυριακη δεν προλαβαίνω να χαλάσω και τελικα είχα πάρει απο τις καλύτερες θεσεις της αποστολής 3ος σε αριθμο 40 αθλητών τουλάχιστον αφου ο αγώνας κρατούσε 2 μερες και εκείνη την χρονια ο μουλίνος είχε κερδίσει την κατηγορία του στο πανελλήνιο του 89 και γω την ψηλή

----------

